# Anyone from Manchester?



## Sal (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi everyone, ok so i was wondering if there was anybody in the Manchester area (i am from stockport) who has IBS and wants a chat/meet up. All my friends (well the few that have stuck around) don't have IBS and don't understand my condition and i really would like to meet some like minded people so i dont feel like such a freak anymore. Sorry i know we arnn't really freaks its just hard not to feel that way sometimes! Sal


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Sal







Yes I live near Chorley, and I know what you mean about Friends. I'm 43 female with IBS C and I have anxiety..great combination!Fiona


----------



## Sal (Sep 23, 2004)

Hi Fiona, yeah i have anxiety too and panick attacks....although i think they come together don't they....IBS makes me anxious and i get anxious about getting IBS episodes lol. Anyway its nice to hear i'm not the only one in the area with problems though!


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi salYep thats me as well!!... oh what a pair we are!.. My stomach is sooo tight its tender to touch, which the Con says its anxiety, I worry even tho the test have all come back negative, but then I get anxious, and my throat swells.. I went to the doc about this and its called Globus..something else







Do you work? How is your IBS noW ?Fiona


----------



## vimtoman (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello There!It's not only the Manchester ladies that are suffering either........I am 25 and from Manchester and have IBS-D. And a little bit of anxiety to boot. I know exactly what you mean about freeks! I know deep down I am a normal person with a slight problem but sometimes IBS has a habit to dictate your life. Do I enjoy the cinema? YES. Will I ever go if a friend asks me to watch the latest film? NO. Do I enjoy socialising with friends and going for a meal? YES. Can I do such an activity on a regular basis? NO- No chance! Friends don't understand. I am quite open about my condition but it rules my life. I can sometimes be seen as a spoil sport or lazy because I don't want to do certain things. The reality is I would be there in an instant if my stomach would allow me.So anyway, enough of my ramblingNice to know I'm not the only Manc with problems! Take careGreg


----------



## Sal (Sep 23, 2004)

Glad its not just me in the manchester area that gets this, hi Fiona yes i do work, i work as a web developer but i hate working in an office and i get IBS attacks every few weeks but luckily there are only a few of us in my department and my boss works at a different office so its quite relaxed. when i get my next job though i will definately look for something more flexible maybe where i can work from home or something where i'm not stuck in an office all day so my IBS isnt as bad! Yeah i hate the anxiety, i tend to just get really panicky and i cant concentrate then i feel really faint and horrible Hi Greg, yes i know exactly where your coming from i used to love the cinema and going out, for years i would battle my IBS by still going out but i wouldnt really enjoy my night out for worrying and going to the loo but i thought that was ok cos i still managed to do it. Now i just dont really do much and decide i'd rather be relaxed and stay in even if it means me missing out. IBS has definately taken the fun out of my life lol. Oh well i hope we all manage to get rid of this condition one day so we can get on with our lifes and do the things we are missing out on!


----------



## Sal (Sep 23, 2004)

hi Scarlett, i do actually go to wythenshaw hospital but thats for my arthiritus! Strange the consultant did say bowel problems and joint problems were linked wonder if other people have joint problems too


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi..I have Joint problems too.. Fiona x


----------

